# Throws



## fringe_dweller (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey guys,

Working on hip and shoulder throws at the moment but having some problems getting the hips in and under to provide the power. Any ideas apart from practice, practice, practice?

Respectfully,


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Mar 6, 2003)

Would these be judo style throws?


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 6, 2003)

without observing you in person would be to do the best you can to keep you're knees bent during the entry to the throw. Waiting until your turning for the throw is too late. This holds true for yudo style throws and joint manipulation throws as well. Work, work, and work on keeping a lower stance than you think you need. (If you have long legs and enjoy kicking, this will also help hide your height and therefore the length of your legs.)

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## fringe_dweller (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> *Would these be judo style throws? *



Step by step...

From a same hand grab.
1) Rotate hand over to form a grab on the wrist.
2) Bring opposite foot around in circular motion so you are standing facing the same direction as your attacker, heel to toe
3) Crouch to bring your hip level below theirs
4) Push bum out to off-balance/create momentum to get opponent off the ground

Depends on whether hip or shoulder throw as to how you finish but that's the general flow of things. I broke it down into a step by step - obviously this would be performed smoothly

Respectfully,


----------



## fringe_dweller (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bdparsons _
> *Work, work, and work on keeping a lower stance than you think you need.
> 
> Respects,
> Bill Parsons *



So staying too low will still allow me to be in correct body position for the throw I guess? 

Respectfully,


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 6, 2003)

that I said on the entry to the throw. In your description you note that you regrab the wrist; step into position; crouch; then throw. I'm advocating that with your knees bent properly as you step into position you will eliminate the need to crouch after the step. At that point your hips should be in the correct position to execute the throw by straightening the legs as necessary to lift your hips/buttocks under the attacker's center of gravity and with the top portion of the throw complete the technique. Of course this assumes I'm visualizing your description properly.

Question if I may. Does your instructor teach any type of distraction moves to be done at the beginning of throws?

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Mar 6, 2003)

Sounds KINDA like "Tsuri Comi (Sp) Gosh". It's all in getting your hips low enough as you pull your opponent on to your back, lift with your knees and over he goes. Get below his center and Bob's your Uncle


----------



## fringe_dweller (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bdparsons _
> *
> 
> Question if I may. Does your instructor teach any type of distraction moves to be done at the beginning of throws?
> ...



At this point I'm just learning the technique itself.... hence the start from same hand grab. Application and implementation will come once I can apply the technique from a simple position. To this point I haven't heard anything about using a distraction before applying the throw.

Respectfully,


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 11, 2003)

This article might help to give you a perspective on distractions in relationship to throws:

http://www.geocities.com/theparsonage/jointmanip.pdf

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## Chris from CT (Mar 12, 2003)

Just another point of view...

When we do any of our hip throws in Jung Ki Hapkido, we "off-balance" the attacker before the entry.  This makes for a very easy execution of the throw.  

Take care.


----------



## aricept (Mar 13, 2003)

.. but, as a former high school wrestler, I think I understand what you're describing as a simple hip toss.
Low hips are good - you also will want to try to stay as close to your opponent as possible.  Like Chris said, try to throw him off balance.  As you step in and sink lower, dropping your center of gravity, pull on him.  This will make it harder for him to recover his balance as you execute the throw.
On a side note... Chris... would "Jung Ki" mean... for lack of a better word for "ki", "True Energy?"

Nathan


----------



## Chris from CT (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aricept _
> *On a side note... Chris... would "Jung Ki" mean... for lack of a better word for "ki", "True Energy?"
> *



Hey Nathan.
When it's translated literally, you are right on the money.  

Take care Bro.


----------



## Disco (Mar 13, 2003)

As everybody has suggested, keep your body low. In addition, try stepping back, between the attackers leg - slightly, with the opposite leg of the side you are throwing. It increases the angle of body offset and makes the technique easier and more forceful.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 19, 2003)

When I first started out decades ago, I had the very same problem.

Go slow without resistance just to get the motions down.  Then do it with resistance at full speed.  The thing with throws is that a lot of it has concepts of manipulating balance, direction and angle of force, etc.  Your hips will come sooner or later.  What you really want is a sense of touch with the opponent, like where his balance is, the direction of his attack, and the like.


----------

